Ask HN: How much have you made from your side project in 2016 and what is it? - chirau
======
tradermike
I've made just over $6,000 this year from
[https://swingtradebot.com](https://swingtradebot.com) \- my site which allows
people to find and track stocks based on technical analysis signals.

That revenue is about 50/50 from Adsense and subscriptions. I made the site
freemium in May and subscriptions have become the majority of the revenue the
last couple of months. It's currently doing about $1,400/month -- ~$900 from
subscriptions and the rest from ads.

------
lukehaas
Made roughly $300 so far this year from carbon ads on my project sites:

[http://projects.lukehaas.me/css-loaders/](http://projects.lukehaas.me/css-
loaders/)
[http://projects.lukehaas.me/scrollify/](http://projects.lukehaas.me/scrollify/)

~~~
jbpetersen
I've only ever come across arguments against changing how a webpage responds
to scrolling, and I'm curious what's the argument _for_ using something like
scrollify?

------
phasnox
Instagram follow bot that uses machine learning.
[http://www.sequbot.com](http://www.sequbot.com)

$450 Released this month though.

~~~
phasnox
Must say the algorithm is working better than the common bot. But it still has
some work that can be done to make it better.

------
Grangar
Net loss in hosting fees.

But hey, it's not even close to being done.

